

How to make a demo video for your startup - monsterix
http://blog.bubbleideas.com/2013/03/how-to-make-a-demo-video-for-your-startup.html

======
bobsy
Why put your age on this? I am sure someone on HN did something of this
quality when they were 15. You only need to put your age on dating websites.

As for the video. Its alright. I don't really get the product. The person is
using an iPad but then a mouse appears. An iPad doesn't have a mouse.

An iPad also doesn't have a stylus so I don't get how the person is doing such
nice writing. I also don't like how the video draw's attention to another flaw
in the app. After each sentence you need to resize and position the text.
Seems like a pretty slow way to email.

Content aside, the animations are nice. All in all its alright. I just don't
get why it is on hn.

EDIT: OK the link has good content at the bottom. When I posted the comment it
just had the author asking "Please view it and let me know what do you guys
think about it?" I didn't even notice the page scrolled. The page cropped
nicely on my monitor just below the bottom of the video and the with the link
title didn't realise there was more to it.

~~~
monsterix
Hey there, I am Arvind - one of the guys behind bubbles here. Let me clarify
on this:

> The person is using an iPad but then a mouse appears. An iPad doesn't have a
> mouse.

Bubbles is a web-app which works on both desktop and iPad. So you _could_ get
a mouse pointer and click sound while doodling using a mouse on your computer.
But obviously it's more fun to doodle on iPad, and there is no pointer or
click sound there.

~~~
duiker101
I think that the point he was trying to make is that it's illogical to have
all this elements on the video.

~~~
monsterix
Yeah and with more of our world entrenched to use native apps and web
separately, it is quite hard to show a webapp which functions on touch surface
too.

------
crimsonzagar
Hi HN, I am Sagar Sharma and I have done graduation in animation and design.
Above is my first animation project using flash CS5 that introduces the
product I am helping my boss with.

Please view it and let me know what do you guys think about it?

~~~
davidjgraph
Very nice, bet that took weeks to get like that (EDIT: OK, 9, read it too
fast). Not sure about the mouse clicking noise for an iPad, but that's a very
minor detail.

~~~
crimsonzagar
Yeah on iPad there is no sound. Or may be a sound to indicate 'tap' can be
used. A short rubbery finger sound on glass or something.

I will look into this. This video I made considering web app.

~~~
bradleyland
The "standard" method to illustrate taps and movement on a touch device is to
use a translucent, white circle that changes transparency when a click event
occurs. This video is the first example I could find, even though the video
itself is more of a product walkthrough than an advertisement:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAbYNIk0un0>

------
JVIDEL
The animation is great, I would only change the music which is a little
distracting at times. I get that you probably choose it to keep with the
Parisian theme of the video, but at times it feels out of place in an app
video.

~~~
monsterix
Hmmm, why so?

------
revorad
Very nice video. I signed up to try the app and sent one message, but I was
surprised that it was sent as a zipped file. The web link would hav been
enough. Getting a zipped attachment is not a great experience :-)

~~~
monsterix
Hey revorad, Arvind one of the guys behind bubbles here. We send the letter as
a zipped file when recipient is not on bubbles _along_ with a web link. Did
you not receive the web link?

~~~
revorad
I did receive the web link. I'm just saying that itself is enough. The zipped
file attachment just felt odd when all I sent was a one-word hand-scribbled
message.

~~~
monsterix
Hm, feedback taken. It does however get interesting when you receive a doodle
rich PDF in your handwriting though. :-)

------
ck2
I'd say that was up there near the quality of a google product
demo/commercial.

Very well done! 20 years old is just icing on the cake, you have a great
understanding of many things.

~~~
crimsonzagar
Thank you ck2. That is generous.

------
citricsquid
The video left no questions regarding what was presented, excellent.

Looking through your website you have "@bubbles" everywhere; at first I
assumed it was to do with your Twitter account but now it seems that the site
is _sort of_ a bit like Twitter in that people can publicly share doodles and
talk to each other? I'm confused about that aspect, is this a sort-of doodle
twitter, instead of a doodle based email?

~~~
monsterix
Hi Arvind, one of the guys behind @bubbles.

Bubbles is a kind of SVG based messaging system. So you can essentially send
doodled messages (or collage) to another user simply by mentioning their
bubble id. Such a message is private (unless you want to publish online), and
yes you can sort of draw a parallel to DMs of Twitter.

What's nice is that you're not tied to Unicode character system anymore. If
you know Chinese or Hindi or just want to imply something, you can simply use
your fingers to pass on those vectors.

Yes, you're right to consider this more close to Twitter for now, but
obviously our aim is to help our users send mails in their handwriting.

------
jalajboy
Well done! The video shows off the doodling capability of @bubbles nicely! For
me personally, showing a smile on the mother's face on receiving the hand-
written letter with pictures and the daughter's personality wud have been the
way to end..

------
rplnt
A bit of offtopic:

The content (text) of the post is not aligned within the borders for certain
paragraphs in Opera (latest version). Why is that I don't know, but the text
is unreadable because of that.

------
canadev
looks like a very interesting product. nice video.

------
hnriot
It's a well made video, I don't get why anyone would want email like that.

The grammar is wrong in the text, exams _be_ over, not get over.

~~~
sonicaa
Explain Pythagoras theorem to a friend?

